# New Set up MkIV



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok got the Bodum working and its great, a major step forward......build quality of machine is amazing also the auto feature actually works flawlessly compared to every other one I've seen in action, steaming is fast and commercial quality. Now for the review on taste







a beautiful shot plenty of crema and sweet tasting and complex....I would gladly have paid the £400 price tag for a new one and this has been used for less than 20 cups before being packed away by the original owners and you can tell!! not a scratch ding or dent to mar this beautiful machine....I'm in love


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow, that's great! And beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good, well done.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ta







I'm giving the Briel away to a good home on Monday and keeping a space for my La Pavoni which is arriving in August







.......need a bigger table lol


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

A very smart machine - you must be well pleased. Does it use a pressurised portafilter?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

some did but I got one of the ones that don't, can't believe I got such a expensive machine for so little...........it was a shot in the dark buying this......I was very lucky


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

So have you order your La Pavoni then?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm allowed to order one as soon as I'm married as a incentive from the g/friend







....here's a pic of it in bottled evian mode







.....made about 20 cups so far today for everyone and its so consistent!


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

well done enjoy your coffee

Gaz


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

"I'm allowed to order one as soon as I'm married as a incentive from the g/friend "

Like it!! That's one way to get you down the aisle!!


----------

